# Hello from Arizona



## neirbottam (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello fellow ATers. Just stopping in to say hello. Found this sight doing research on my next bow. Great place, with lots of great of info. :darkbeer:


Matt


----------



## Ar smith (Aug 11, 2004)

welcome to AT...from mesa.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Welcome from Tucson!

Did you get an Elk tag this year?


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

welcome from Flagstaff !!!!! Paul we will not talk about the Elk draw


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to Archerytalk:darkbeer:


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

steve hilliard said:


> welcome from Flagstaff !!!!! Paul we will not talk about the Elk draw


Agreed! Just about have given up on ever getting other Az bull tag in my lifetime. :zip:


----------



## elecshoc (Dec 7, 2006)

hello from tucson...

welcome to AT...


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

*Welcome to Archery Talk!*


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* Matt. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## neirbottam (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks for welcome. I currently live in Tucson. No I didn't get drawn for Elk. Been thinking next year I might do an Elk hunt in Colorado.


----------



## neirbottam (Jun 11, 2008)

Also, any you fellow ATers going to the 3-D shoot in the White mountains for 4th of July weekend? 


http://www.sunriseskipark.com/3-d shootout 2008.shtml


I plan on attending, if I get my new bow by then. :whoo:

Would be nice to meet up with some of you and B.S.


Matt


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

neirbottam said:


> Also, any you fellow ATers going to the 3-D shoot in the White mountains for 4th of July weekend?
> 
> 
> http://www.sunriseskipark.com/3-d shootout 2008.shtml
> ...


Funny you ask I will be there at my booth, stop by and say hi. Oh look for a Martin Archery display:wink:


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Paul Morris said:


> Welcome from Tucson!
> 
> Did you get an Elk tag this year?


Should I throw a :tomato: at you?:chortle:


steve hilliard said:


> welcome from Flagstaff !!!!! Paul we will not talk about the Elk draw


I can agree with you there:lol::nod:

:welcomesign: to AT


----------

